

Another clever game mechanic:  Quantum Minigolf - amichail
http://quantumminigolf.sourceforge.net/

======
iamwil
This seems like a neat idea to get a hang of quantum weirdness. I suppose one
would have to get use to the idea of hitting balls through slits and
tunneling.

What I'd also like to play is an Electromagnetic minigolf. Though I've had my
share of E&M courses, I don't think I really have a good intuitive feel for
how radio waves propagate in a room or outdoors--whether they go through walls
or around corners. Though no one has to adjust rabbit ears anymore, it seems
like getting a cell phone signal is a crapshoot otherwise.

